# Is There An Art To Removing A Seiko Z22 Rubber Strap



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i've just got a 22mm nato to try on a seiko skx007 that's currently on it's supplied Z22 rubber strap.but the question is,how the hell do you get the rubber strap off apart from cutting it?the fat spring bars are defeating all my attempts to remove them!i've tried a spring bar tool and screwdrivers.

:blush:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try a stanley knife blade,carefully.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The last one I did just pushed back enough to get the spring bar tool on and ease it out. Try gently warming the rubber to make it more pliable.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for your help chaps i'll give it another go.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It's not the rubber strap that is the problem but the shoulderless springbars. It IS possible but is fiddly and requires you to be able to apply friction to the moveable part of the springbar to keep sliding it into itself, if that makes sense.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

shadowninja said:


> It's not the rubber strap that is the problem but the shoulderless springbars. It IS possible but is fiddly and requires you to be able to apply friction to the moveable part of the springbar to keep sliding it into itself, if that makes sense.


 yes agree it's the shoulderless spring bars that are the problem.i've managed it now thanks using a thin blade on a swiss army pen knife.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If the strap is not wanted the easiest way is a quick twist with a good pair of pliers and the springbar will snap.

Regs

Bry


----------

